# objecte de treball



## Matti

Hola 

Can anyone help me with this phrase?:

"Mediació intercultural interpersonal: dona suport als professionals que atenen persones immigrades i media entre persones de diferents cultures per afavorir la comprensió mútua en la situació que és objecte de treball.

It's the end bit I don't understand. Why is there no article before "treball"? Is it referring to work as in labour or the work of this organization?

Many thanks i moltes gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Matti said:


> "Mediació intercultural interpersonal: dóna suport als professionals que atenen persones immigrades i media entre persones de diferents cultures per afavorir la comprensió mútua en la situació que és objecte de treball.
> 
> It's the end bit I don't understand. Why is there no article before "treball"? Is it referring to work as in labour or the work of this organization?



Hola, Matti!

Quan una cosa és "objecte de treball" vol dir "que es treballa". Es refereix a la situació que hi hagi quan es requereixi una mediació. No sé si m'explico gaire bé, perdona.  És la situació que es dóna i que requereix una mediació. Com que aquí la feina és la mediació, s'entén que és el seu àmbit de treball. (Uf, si no m'entens, digue-ho, a veure si som capaços d'explicar-ho millor.  )

No hi ha article perquè aquesta construcció, "ser objecte de" (treball, estudi...), no en porta.


----------



## Matti

Hola Betulina 

Ara crec que ho entenc, o no?. No, ara estic confusa. Sorry, bit more English. So it's like the "situation in question" or " in this particular situation"??  

Gracías


----------



## betulina

mmm... seria "en la situació que requereixi la mediació" (la situació -subjecte- requereix una mediació -objecte directe-, no al revés -ho dic perquè es podria entendre el contrari). Hi trobes sentit?

Crec que seria "the situation in question", perquè no sé si et donen cap situació concreta. És a dir, tu ets una empresa de mediació intercultural i et dediques això. Llavors, cada situació en què són necessaris el teus serveis és una situació objecte de treball, per a tu. Tu hi destines el teu treball. 

No hi ha més context, oi? A veure si algú ens hi dóna un cop de mà...  Sento la confusió, m'és complicat d'explicar.


----------



## Matti

Gràcies! Yes, I think its like the situation in question or, depending on the situation. Your explanation has helped me a lot, thanks!


----------



## ampurdan

"La situació que és objecte de treball", in this case, is any of the situations in which interpersonal and intercultural mediation is required. I think "the situation in question" works, what about "the aimed situation"?


----------



## Matti

Holo Ampurdan

How does this sound?:

Intercultural, interpersonal mediation: gives support to professionals who deal with immigrants and mediates between persons from different cultures in order to foster mutual comprehension in the situation that is being worked on.

Terrible? I welcome the truth. Gràcies.


----------



## ampurdan

It sounds great, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Matti

Ooh! "Holo", did I write that?!

Gràcies a tu i Betulina. Bona nit!


----------

